# Finally bought a trailer, now how to treat the deck



## Yellowchevelle (Nov 9, 2015)

Bought a trailer this week 36' gooseneck. We used old oil when I was a kid. Is there anything better to use on the wood?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't know of anything "better"....might be some things a little more cleaner and not as slick in the beginning.

Those are some beautiful Burr Oaks.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Yellowchevelle (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks Mike, we have 15 of those huge oak trees in our yard


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Cabots is a good oil stain if you can stand the price.....can "tint" it however you want, but then what are you going to do with all that used oil


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The hay chaff quickly takes up any excess oil.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Nothing better than oil.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I agree with the others, short answer --- no!

Can't beat used motor oil, and the price is right!


----------



## Against the Grain (Apr 12, 2016)

I have a recipe for a wood preserver for wooden boats (somewhere).
You take glycol antifreeze and borax and slow boil till the water is all evaporated. You pour or spray this solution on the wood and let as much as possible soak in. The wood will draw it in better if the wood is warm so a hot dry summer day is perfect. When it dries you can paint it or whatever you want. It doesn't leave any residue on the outside of the wood (except a bit of staining on some woods).
Treated with this solution the wood WILL NEVER ROT. 
Rot is caused by a fungus and the antifreeze/borax residues in the wood prevent fungus from forming. 
Apparently, after several years, the antifreeze will start to lose its effectiveness but the borax remains effective forever. 
I will try to find the recipe again for the right mixture. 
Jim


----------

